# Good way of getting cardio?



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok so I have been going out running every morning for a while now but I have been told to lay off for a week or two by my Dr since I have fallen arches and could be causing damage to my shins until I see a podiatrist and get some insoles made up.

Are there any other ways anyone knows for getting good cardio?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

walking on a treadmill, X-Trainer, Cycle is ok but not load bearing so not as good as the prevouise 2 options


----------



## Uksam1990 (Feb 4, 2013)

PScarb said:


> walking on a treadmill, X-Trainer, Cycle is ok but not load bearing so not as good as the prevouise 2 options


Something i just want to ask Re: above.

You say walking on a treadmill. Why not running?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

From your original post it sounds like and suggests you are looking for cardio options other than running - hence the other options given.


----------



## Uksam1990 (Feb 4, 2013)

oooohhh lol


----------



## mylo_b (Mar 29, 2010)

Phill said:


> From your original post it sounds like and suggests you are looking for cardio options other than running - hence the other options given.


It wasnt me asking that lol.

Yeah I do need some options other than running cause ive got retarded feet.

But I will be running again soon.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JustAGuy said:


> Something i just want to ask Re: above.
> 
> You say walking on a treadmill. Why not running?


as phill pointed out it was an alternative to running but walking at a brisk pace is better for fat loss than running....running you will burn more calories but the majority will be from glycogen when you walk at a brisk pace the majority of calories will be burned from fat...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

get a dog and get out there and walk...

dont like me, get a hyper dog and a slow ass dog..it sucks the life out of a good walk.


----------



## Uksam1990 (Feb 4, 2013)

Lol i got a very hyper dog. A staffordshire bull terrier! Wow he gives me a walk and a half! 2 x 1 and half hour walks a day and not to mention my 10mile commute on my bike 5 days a week  lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive got an english..

you have your cardio well and truly covered bud


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

.........good old swimming would be a nice change......


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah true swimmings alround brilliant..

stamina strength endurance cardiovascular low impact...


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Yup SWIMMING and WALKING, both awesome cardio with minimal risk of injury. :becky:


----------



## joshij (Jul 20, 2010)

Rowing????


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

shagging or :jerkit:


----------



## joshij (Jul 20, 2010)

llkevh said:


> shagging or :jerkit:


And would I need to take a protein shake after that workout? do I need a spotter?


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

You can usually give your missis a protein shake afterwards.


----------



## joshij (Jul 20, 2010)

llkevh said:


> You can usually give your missis a protein shake afterwards.


shaken or stirred?


----------



## Rich30UK (Jan 22, 2011)

Is there any cardio to avoid? I have a 5 minute warm up on the rower before each weight training session. Is it bad to then go straight into the weights, or should I just avoid warm up cardio completely on weights days? I dont see many guys warming up.

Once a week I have a 20 minute cardio session, again on the rower, followed by 30 minutes dedicated to Abs.

I was told the threadmill is too high impact on muscles??


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Do warm ups for everything regardless of what other people is doing. 15 to 20 mins on a cross trainer or rowing before weights is fine, then start lifting light and gradually get heavier, after weights do a low intensity cardio for 15 to 30 minutes


----------



## BigCon6409 (Apr 6, 2012)

strap a 55 lbs bergan to your back and head for the hills :faint:


----------



## cornish_celt (Feb 17, 2009)

Wots cardio? :becky:


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

OMG LMAO @ you lot. :laugh:

I have had s**t morning at work but this thread has really cheered me up..lol

I run a bit, done a few marathons and half marathons and various other silly races. I always end up with shin splints too. I still run but not as much. I find if i keep my mileage below 25 miles a week i don't get any pain.

I have cut back the running and do 2 or 3 exercise classes at the gym 3 times a week now.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Scotslass said:


> OMG LMAO @ you lot. :laugh:
> 
> I have had s**t morning at work but this thread has really cheered me up..lol
> 
> ...


 Wow, 25 miles a week, I would be lucky to run 2.5 miles these days. I don't think you need to worry about your fitness levels.


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

No..lol My fitness isn't to bad.

I was once told running would build my legs and Abs muscles and i would never need to do any other kind of workout  .

I have ran my ass of and discovered what they said was a load af crap...lol


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Yanny, scotlass does her 25miles alright - not seen her pert bum in her pics? lol

scotlass, i hope you get your recovery shake in after every cardio session mind


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

jonnymc said:


> scotlass, i hope you get your recovery shake in after every cardio session mind


I have only been taking a shake after lifting. Didn't realise I should be taking one after card too. I will do that from now on.

Thanks x


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

high in protien...


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

have personally found lately a combination of quick moves etc etc whilst having fun

yes we got a kinect

it strips fat on every game and what a laugh

boxing on it is hilarious and you ache all over next day

i had a lot of belly fat(prob from over bulking) a lot has gone in just over a week

respect to it totally


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

We have a kinect but I never thought about using it as part of my cardio.

It is a giggle though ...lol


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

works great beleive me

10days now and we've bought a few kinect games more or less every one is cardio whilst having a laugh,

even me before breakfast this morning as sugar levels were a tad high

me stomachs becoming very tight so somethings working


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

Has anyone ever thought of urban rebound as a cardio work out? It's a fantastic cardio work out and is soft on the joints ....






This is one of the classes I teach and its very popular!!

F xx


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry flex but that made me laugh, i would like to see cal and franki trying it, i would pay money for that lol


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

the guy playing the bongos has gyno


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well spotted, he needs nolva


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

London1976 said:


> Sorry flex but that made me laugh, i would like to see cal and franki trying it, i would pay money for that lol


I can see why lol :der: but you would be suprised how many big men do it and enjoy the workout!

F xx


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yea i bet the men do enjoy the workout BOING BOING BOING


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

London1976 said:


> Yea i bet the men do enjoy the workout BOING BOING BOING


I think its more the prospect of black eyes all round if anything lol!! :becky:

F xx


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

it could be a good warm up before the weights, but it has to be marketed for girls along Kellogg's Special K and soya yoghurt


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

BB Clean & Press

I challenge anyone to do 50 reps at 50kgs, with as little a rest as possible ...

and not think of these as cardio


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

:thumb :tongue1:


London1976 said:


> Yea i bet the men do enjoy the workout BOING BOING BOING


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

great point after 4 yrs when powerlifting when not competing we used to do clean and press15k a side i buit upto on an olympic bar was a real killer to do 20 lt alone going for 50

still can't beleive how kinect can strip you in your front room(of fat pervs)

must be the fast sprint type excercises


----------

